# Problem z kompilacją "bc" [SOLVED]

## happ

Mam problem z kompilacją "bc", dodam, że system jest świeżo po rozpakowaniu, ściągnąłem 

1. "stage3" - rozpakowałem

2. "portage" - rozpakowałem

3. jądro rozpakowałem i zaznaczyłem opcje co trzeba dla sprzętu ale podczas kompilacji wypluło mi, że brakuje mu "bc"

no to ściągnąłem "bc" zacząłem kompilować i dostałem oto przyjemnego zonka już na samym starcie instalacji gentoo, oto ten fajny zonk

```

[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    sys-devel/bc-1.06.95

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: base-system@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        abi_x86_32 elibc_glibc kernel_linux readline userland_GNU x86

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking bc-1.06.95.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bc-1.06.95/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bc-1.06.95/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bc-1.06.95/work/bc-1.06.95 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-readline --without-libedit

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... b.out

checking whether the C compiler works... configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.

If you meant to cross compile, use `--host'.

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bc-1.06.95/work/bc-1.06.95/config.log

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-devel/bc-1.06.95::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   econf failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m        environment, line 2158:  Called econf '--with-readline' '--without-libedit'

 [31;01m*[0m   phase-helpers.sh, line  584:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m            die "econf failed"

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/bc-1.06.95::gentoo'`,

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/bc-1.06.95::gentoo'`.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bc-1.06.95/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bc-1.06.95/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bc-1.06.95/work/bc-1.06.95'

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bc-1.06.95/work/bc-1.06.95'

```

czy ktoś z was miał podobny problem ? Czytałem na forach, że może to być problem z nagłówkami, ale mam podlinkowane dobrze nagłówki i polecenie

```
 eselect show kernel 
```

widzi dobrze podlinkowanego kernela

----------

## sza_ry

Wyjście mówi:

```
checking whether the C compiler works... configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.

If you meant to cross compile, use `--host'.

See `config.log' for more details.
```

Nie może uruchomić kompilatora C.

----------

## happ

no tak, tylko jak zrobić żeby mógł to uruchomić ? Właśnie skompilowałem jeszcze raz gcc i błąd nadal jest ten sam...

----------

## Garrappachc

Pokaż

```
gcc-config -l
```

----------

## happ

wynik polecenia

```

gcc-config -l

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.7.3

```

mój plik

```

/etc/make.conf

```

wygląda tak

```

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

ARCH="-march=pentium-m -o2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CFLAGS="${ARCH}"

CXXFLAGS="${ARCH}"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

# 'PORTDIR_OVERLAY' to zmienna przechowujaca moje znalezione ebuildy w sieci

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/home/ebuild"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

# 'PORTDIR' pokazuje sciezke do drzewka

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

# 'DISTDIR' pokazuje sciezke do sciagnietych kodow zrodlowych

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

EPATCH_SOURCE="${DISTDIR}"

# 'PKGDIR' okresla sciezke pakietow binarnych *.tbz2

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

# 'RPMDIR' okresla katalog gdzie beda przetrzymywane pakiety *.rpm

RPMDIR="${PORTDIR}/rpm"

LANGUAGE="48"

LANG="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

# 'VIDEO_CARDS' okresla karte graficzna

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

# 'INPUT_DEVICES' okresla urzadzenia do komunikacji z komputerem

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

# 'PORTAGE_TMPDIR' i 'BUILD_PREFIX' okreslaja katalog roboczy kompilowanych programow

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

BUILD_PREFIX="${PORTAGE_TMPDIR}/portage"

# 'CLEAN_DELAY'okresla jak dlugo bedzie odliczal przed uzyciem polecenia emerge -C nazwa pakietu (inaczej usuniecia)

CLEAN_DELAY="15"

# PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/usr/portage/banned_branches"

USE="x86 mmx sse sse2 X acpi alsa apm atm bzip2 cairo cdr crypt css ctype cups cxx dri dvd dvdr encode exif fbcon ffmpeg ftp gif gimp gzip icu jabber jpeg jpeg2k lzma lzo matroska mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mysql msqli natspec nls pcimcia pda pdf php png rar quicktime rdesktop samba sound spell svga syslog szip tiff truetype unicode usb unzip vnc wifi xmpp zlib -aim -doc -emacs -evo -examples -fortran -gcj -gnome -gnome-keyring -gphoto2 -handbook -icq -java -java6 -jingle -kde -kdeprefix -mozilla -msn -ncurses -python -qt4 -xemacs -xscreensaver -yahoo"

```

----------

## Garrappachc

```
gcc-config 1
```

----------

## happ

wiem, mam ten kompilator ustawiony, dlatego pokazałem polecenie o które prosiłeś  :Smile: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Z tego, co wkleiłeś wynika że właśnie nie masz go ustawionego.

----------

## happ

no właśnie jest ustawiony i nie wiem o co chodzi z tym błędem, bo gentoo instaluję na dysku USB 750GB Seagate GoFlex

----------

## Garrappachc

Sęk w tym, że nie wciąż nie jestem przekonany, czy ten kompilator jest ustawiony. Wygląda na to, jakbyś nie miał żadnego ustawionego (a na pewno nie ten, który masz zainstalowany), widać to po treści błędu i wyniku polecenia 

```
gcc-config -l
```

 Kompilator ustawisz poleceniem 

```
gcc-config 1
```

----------

## happ

żeby nie było żadnych wątpliwości co do ustawionego kompilatora, to mam przy numerze kompilatora "gwiazdkę", dla pewności wykonałem polecenie 

```
 gcc-config 1 
```

i ustawiło mi ten kompilator, ale przy kompilacji tego pakietu wywala mi ciągle ten sam błąd

----------

## Garrappachc

Jak masz gwiazdkę, to ok. Powinieneś jeszcze zrobić 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

Co wywala polecenie 

```
gcc -v
```

?

----------

## SlashBeast

Masz literowke w cflags, masz o2 zamiast O2, on uzywa tych flag, gcc sie wywala, dostajesz informacje, ze nie dziala Ci C compiler.

----------

## happ

no właśnie, jak wrócę z majówki, to sprawdzę czy zadziała, kurcze, możesz mieć rację, że z powodu takiej literówki może mi się sypać, ale o dziwo całe gcc mi się kompiluje bez problemów, nawet tej literówki nie zauważyłem

----------

## happ

dzięki za pomoc wszystkim  :Very Happy:  udało się skompilować "bc"  :Very Happy:  problemem okazała się literówka jak podał SlashBeast w "make.conf"

jeszcze raz dzięki za pomoc  :Very Happy: 

----------

